
Was Simone de Beauvoir as feminist as we thought? (2019) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/aug/20/was-simone-de-beauvoir-as-feminist-as-we-thought
======
simonblack
"Different times, different customs."

Simone de de Beauvoir _was_ a feminist, but a 'feminist' according to the
normal social attitudes of the times. In today's world, 80 years later, her
beliefs and attitudes from the 1940s would probably not be considered
excessively 'feminist' in comparison to the 'now-normal' beliefs and attitudes
of the 2020s.

Nevertheless, without those 'feminists' from the 1940s-1970s as front-runners,
we would not have the feminist beliefs and attitudes of the 2020s that we have
today.

